# Galician: Moitos Bicos



## Cathleen

Hola...

I wanted to know what "moitos bicos" meant as I have tried the spanish to english translation and itr doesn't recognise it - the person who wrote it is Galician so could that be my clue to translating it?

Thank you...C.


----------



## pickypuck

Hi!

It is Galician for "many kisses".

Bye!


----------



## Cathleen

Thankyou! That has made my day!


----------



## Cathleen

Can I use "moitos bicos" in an informal way or would it suggest something a little stronger or more romantic?


----------



## pickypuck

Yes, you can.
You can finish your messages with kisses and hugs. This is a very common way of saying goodbye among Spaniards. I mean among friends or people you know well and in informal situations. It doesn't imply anything romantic. I think it's like the English XXXOOOXXX

Bicos


----------



## Cathleen

Pheww! Thank you for your assistance.

C.


----------



## panjabigator

pickypuck said:


> Yes, you can.
> You can finish your messages with kisses and hugs. This is a very common way of saying goodbye among Spaniards. I mean among friends or people you know well and in informal situations. It doesn't imply anything romantic. I think it's like the English XXXOOOXXX
> 
> Bicos



And I suppose that this goodbye is mainly used between men and women and women and women informally.  Would men use this amongst each other too?


----------



## pickypuck

panjabigator said:


> And I suppose that this goodbye is mainly used between men and women and women and women informally. Would men use this amongst each other too?


 
Well I would say that among male friends, "a hug" is much more preferred than "kisses". Pero de todo hay en la viña del Señor 

Un abrazo


----------



## alexacohen

panjabigator said:


> And I suppose that this goodbye is mainly used between men and women and women and women informally.?


You are right, Panjabigator. 


> Would men use this amongst each other too?


No, they wouldn't. "Bicos" here means a peck on the cheek, not a French kiss. So men wouldn't use it even if they were involved on a very intimate  relationship...


----------



## izgi

Boas!

Con respecto al tema de los "bicos", es raro que un hombre se despida de otro con esta palabra, pero tampoco sonaría mal del todo. En cualquier caso y para ahorrarse problemas es mejor usar "un saúdo" o "unha aperta".

¡Espero haber sido de ayuda!

Un bico!

*Moderator note:*
*The discussion about the word Graciñas now has its own* *thread*.


----------

